#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Как  Цокни Ринпоче стал вегетарианцем

## Аньезка

* Лиз Мэй Лорен - Сила сострадания* 

«Для тех из вас, кто хочет достичь просветления,
Не нужно изучать много Учений.
Достаточно одного...
Какого? Великого сострадания.
Тот, кто обладает великим состраданием,
Имеет все качества Будды»
Будда




> Зимой 1990 я была в Бодхгайе – месте, гду сидя под деревом бодхи, Будда когда-то достиг просветления. В тот раз я жила в одной из небольших, заполненных москитами, тёмных комнат в монастыре Бурмиз Бихар. В зимние месяцы в Бодхгайе всегда возникали сложности с размещением. Ежегодные группы забирали все хорошие места поблизости от Ступы, а комнаты где-то ещё было сложно найти (во время зимних месяцев ежегодно в Бодхгайе проводятся ритуалы и лекции буддийских учителей, куда съезжаются монахи и паломники со всего мира. — прим. пер.).
> 
> Сезон только начинался, и было относительно тихо в маленьком городе и главном храме. Я обосновалась в уголке монастыря, где на балконе, рядом с моей комнатой была необходимая утварь для приготовления еды.
> 
> Однажды утром вместе с монахом-помощником прибыл без предварительного объявления тибетский лама Цокни Ринпоче. Он только что закончил трёхлетний ретрит в Таши Джонге (монастырь и ретритный центр тибетской школы Друкпа Кагью - прим. пер.), находящемся  в Химачал Прадеше (северо-индийском штате). Я встречала его раньше раз или два в Индии и Непале, с ним было легко находиться рядом и легко говорить. Поэтому я обрадовалась, когда узнала, что управляющий Бихара выделил для них пару комнат по соседству с моей.
> 
> Так как в те дни предлагаемые условия были очень простыми, то я предложила помощнику Цокни Ринпоче использовать мою плиту и импровизированную кухню для приготовления чая и лёгкой еды. Мы вскоре стали хорошими соседями. Все трое были заняты собственной практикой и делами, но в перерывах находили время для задушевных чаепитий и импровизированных обсуждений.
> 
> Цокни Ринпоче, который вёл очень структурированную и дисциплинированную жизнь в ретритном центре Таши Джонга, наслаждался редким моментом свободы. Будучи «тулку» (признанной новой реинкарнацией известного ламы), он испытывал свободу в очень небольших количествах в своей жизни. Обычно тулку с самого раннего возраста обучают и подготавливают для того, чтобы они исполняли различные обязанности в монастыре. И ожидается, что они максимально быстро приступят к этому. Тем не менее, во время описываемого визита в Бодхгайю, Ринпоче был практически без сопровождения, если не считать одного помощника. Он ощущал это, как момент замечательной свободы, и был в лёгком и беззаботном настроении.
> ...

----------

Dechen Norzang (20.08.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.08.2012), Epihod (20.08.2012), Joy (18.08.2012), Liza Lyolina (20.08.2012), Odvulpa (20.08.2012), Olle (18.08.2012), Osh (01.10.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.08.2012), Sojj (19.08.2012), Александр Кеосаян (01.10.2012), Бодо (14.09.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (19.08.2012)

----------

